# chain file size?



## Cal-MI (Jan 10, 2010)

I have several saws with at least three different size chain links. My Remington electric 14" calls for a 091374S chain. What size links does it have and what size file should I use?  All the online parts manuals and lists just give a part number and no chain or file size info.

I went to the Stihl dealer and he told me what size file to use on my Stihl 025. It takes a .325 link size chain and a 3/16 file at 30 degrees. Stihl brand chains use 30 degrees.

 And I think I can figure out what to use on my big Sach Dolmer. But I think the Sachs requires a 10 degree down angle instead of flat across filing.

Is there some general reference on file sizes for various chains? I have not used chain saws for a few years and my files and file holders are mixed up in a drawer.


----------



## oilstinks (Jan 10, 2010)

I believe there are three basic sizes unless ur a pro logger 3/32, 3/16, and 7/32. As far as all your angles i depends on what type of wood you are cutting. The files shoud say what size they are in fine print of course.


----------



## Cal-MI (Jan 10, 2010)

Sure, but how do I tell what chain size I have and what file size goes with each chain? I just learned that there are .325 and .375 (3/8) chains and I cannot see the difference between them.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2010)

Cal-MI said:
			
		

> Sure, but how do I tell what chain size I have and what file size goes with each chain? I just learned that there are .325 and .375 (3/8) chains and I cannot see the difference between them.



It should be stamp into the bar ate the base.


----------



## Cal-MI (Jan 10, 2010)

I agree, it SHOULD be. My Stihl says a .325 chain but my 14" Remington electric says 097570-01.


----------



## smokinj (Jan 10, 2010)

Cal-MI said:
			
		

> I agree, it SHOULD be. My Stihl says a .325 chain but my 14" Remington electric says 097570-01.



the ele saw's I have sharpend have been the same wheel as the .325 so I would think the same file will work as well.


----------



## Kong (Jan 10, 2010)

You're going to have to go back to the manufacture and ask - or take the saw (or just the chain) with you to the hardware store and find the one that fits.  Bulk files cost a little over a buck each, grab you a handful and get in the habit of tossing them* as they dull.  

By the way, on the difference between the .325 and .375 chain - it is considerable.  Unfortunately most saws don't have enough power to spin one in the length guide bars people want to put on their saws, but if you have one on a saw with a bar that is an easy pull for the saw then you will come to understand the nature of the light saber.  

* Or maybe you'll be the lucky guy who figures out a way to make a better mouse trap out of them.


----------

